# Icones Orchidacearum



## naoki (Dec 6, 2016)

I came across this resource:
http://www.herbarioamo.org/index_archivos/Page284.htm

In addition to Icones Orchidacearum, for spanish reading people, they have the pdf files of Orquídea and Las Orquídeas del Occidente de México.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 7, 2016)

Hmmm. I will see if I can download at work, thanks.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 7, 2016)

thanks Naoki, hope you are well. We haven't spoken in many months. My apologies. I would like to consult with you over my new grow room and subsequent LED lighting options. You know more about them than anyone else I know. I will reread some of your posts and email you. Cheers


----------



## naoki (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi Chad! I see your photos of nice&cool plants on FB occasionally, but I rarely post there. FB Group UI is so-far pretty inefficient/tedious to me; but hopefully they improve. I'm glad that you are posting here.

Sure thing, drop me an email if there is anything I can help.


----------

